# What's this grassy weed?



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Nmiersma (6 mo ago)

Did you ever figure it out?
I'm in west Michigan - and I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify something that may be the same… but I can't quite tell. 
See the attached photo. My lawn has this brighter green looking grass, and I don't actually know if it's a weed or if it's just another species of grass that's taking over due to weather or nutrients or something else.

PS - I took the photos right before mowing on purpose to show the actual plant as it's much harder to differentiate after mowing.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

@dawk : It looks like tall fescue or annual ryegrass. If the top of the leaf blade is rough downwards (finger or better lips) it is probably tall fescue. Annual ryegrass is smooth.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

The first three pics you posted look like nutsedge. I'm saying this because I typically get a very similar looking weed in my lawn every summer. It's easily controlled with Sedgehammer, but you have to be careful to avoid spraying in the middle of the day when it's super hot outside.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Nmiersma said:


> Did you ever figure it out?
> I'm in west Michigan - and I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify something that may be the same… but I can't quite tell.
> See the attached photo. My lawn has this brighter green looking grass, and I don't actually know if it's a weed or if it's just another species of grass that's taking over due to weather or nutrients or something else.
> 
> PS - I took the photos right before mowing on purpose to show the actual plant as it's much harder to differentiate after mowing.


Can't say for certain, but that lime green grass looks like some type of poa, either poa annua or poa trivialis. I have a few small sections of my lawn that have that same appearance. Poa annua typically dies off and leaves a brown mess by the mid summer.


----------



## Nmiersma (6 mo ago)

2L8 said:


> @dawk : It looks like tall fescue or annual ryegrass. If the top of the leaf blade is rough downwards (finger or better lips) it is probably tall fescue. Annual ryegrass is smooth.


I just did the roughness test on mine (the bright green stuff in the reply below the original) and it is rough on the lips (downward like you described). I tried the google lens trick as I read the forums- google seems to think it's an orchard grass or "Dallisgrass" - although the base doesn't appear to be clumped together like orchard grass so maybe Dallisgrass is the better guess.

I don't have any of the name brand stuff on hand that a lot of folks here have recommended but I do have general hobby farm stuff around. Broadleaf weed killer from TSC for example, which we use every once in a while on our pastures. Wondering if I should try that first or avoid using it in the lawn?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

@Nmiersma : The grass in your hand is definitely not fescue or ryegrass. The long hairs at the base of the leaves are indeed a clear indication of dallisgrass (https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=203).

Glyphosate is certainly effective, but will kill all other grasses as well. Only a costly selective treatment would be useful with it. Celsius WG is said to be effective against dallisgrass, but can only be used in warm season grasses. On small seedling, dithiopyr (Dimension 2EW) is also said to have some effect. I have no experience with it, unfortunately.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Nmiersma that definitely isn't dallisgrass. I doubt dallisgrass even grows into Michigan.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Nmiersma said:


> Did you ever figure it out?
> I'm in west Michigan - and I'm wondering if anyone can help me identify something that may be the same… but I can't quite tell.
> See the attached photo. My lawn has this brighter green looking grass, and I don't actually know if it's a weed or if it's just another species of grass that's taking over due to weather or nutrients or something else.
> 
> PS - I took the photos right before mowing on purpose to show the actual plant as it's much harder to differentiate after mowing.


That maybe looks like quackgrass.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @Nmiersma that definitely isn't dallisgrass. I doubt dallisgrass even grows into Michigan.


I'm guessing you're right. Dallisgrass is probably not found this far north. I'm not familiar with it, as it doesn't occur here at all. I got confused by the long hairs at the base of the leaves.

Another grass I've seen confused more often has similar hairs and ligule, but it's fringed: Downy Brome (Bromus tectorum). Description on the same site: (https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=43). But this is usually a winter annual grass that germinates in the fall, grows vigorously in the spring, and has already flowered off by summer. But the leaves and leaf sheaths should be densely hairy by then, which I can't tell from the picture.

Also large crabgrass (Digitaria sanguinalis), has similar hairs. The ligule is rather straight cut off. But that usually grows rather flat spread. The young seedling, however, may grow erect. On the other hand, the time of appearance fits very well. (https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=89)

And there's another grass that might fit even better, if indeed there are only a few hairs at the leaf base: Smooth Crabgrass (Digitaria ischaemum). For the growth habit and time, the same applies as for the large crabgrass.(https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=88)

Crabgrasses can be treated in cool season grasses with herbicides containing quinclorac (Drive), mesotrione (Tenacity), fenoxaprop (Acclaim Extra).


----------



## dawk (Nov 29, 2021)

2L8 said:


> @dawk : It looks like tall fescue or annual ryegrass. If the top of the leaf blade is rough downwards (finger or better lips) it is probably tall fescue. Annual ryegrass is smooth.


Thank you. Yes running my finger downward on the front of the leaf blade is rough (catches). I don't know how the heck tall fescue might have gotten into my lawn.

But whatever it is, it seems to be spreading. As if sending rhizomes a foot horizontally. Tall fescue is bunching right? I might have to dig up something to confirm rhizomes...


----------

